
A short guide to avoiding common pitfalls in interpreting Covid-19 stats - Imad_Riachi
https://towardsdatascience.com/8-key-points-you-might-want-to-think-about-before-sharing-that-next-covid-19-stat-with-your-friends-812c134de124?source=friends_link&sk=b89f2acf1f54eea0bfee053806df0e98
======
Imad_Riachi
Hello - I'm the author. I've found myself the last couple of weeks having a
lot of conversations with friends and family around the misinterpretation of
some of the main numbers and stats that are being published in journals and
shared on social media around the COVID-19 outbreak. I wrote the following
blog post, summarising 8 key points , jargon-free, that were recurrent in
these conversations... There is already enough panic out there, we need to
promote a level headed discussion about numbers and stats in a scientifically
sound way, far from any journalistic sensationalism and fear-inducing
headlines. A big thank you to all the healthcare professionals on the
frontlines. Please share if you find this helpful. And happy to answer any
questions.

~~~
elboulangero
Thanks for writing this article! The media coverage for covid is so
nauseating, all these numbers in the headlines, with no context, you'd think
they're covering a sport event... What a shame.

~~~
diablo1
What annoys me is there's no frame of reference for what the figures _mean_.
There's the bubonic plague as a reference, but no way of knowing if Covid will
match the figures gathered in the black death[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Death](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Death)

